# 700c rear wheel urgently needed



## Matthew_T (13 Apr 2012)

As title says, I am in urgent need of a rear wheel for my race bike. The current one only has a little bit of play in it, but it is rubbing on the brake pads and is quite unsecure when I go around corners. It also keep locking up under heavy braking.

I am looking for something as cheap as possible and preferrably a similar depth as these:


----------



## tornadotony (13 Apr 2012)

I have a Rolf Vector Comp


----------



## cyberknight (13 Apr 2012)

http://www.woollyhatshop.com/wheels/700c-rear-wheel/cat_103.html

make sure you get one for freewheel or freehub and size etc.
I got this for my virtuoso commuter and for the price its works a treat...
http://www.woollyhatshop.com/Wheels...el-with-Rear-Shimano-Alloy-Hub/prod_4604.html

How old is the wheel? could just be in need of a trueing , my LBs charges £5 and have you checked the hub for play as the cones might just need adjusting.
What condition are the brake pads in?


----------



## gaz (13 Apr 2012)

Can you not loosen the rear brake a little until you get the chance to take it to a bike shop where a mechanic can true it again?

If you are locking your rear wheel under normal braking, then you are either braking far too hard or not shifting your weight appropriately.


----------



## The Brewer (13 Apr 2012)

Gramham weigh aint too far and have wheels pretty cheap. Google the website


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Apr 2012)

surely it'll be cheaper to get a lbs to sort it while you wait?


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Apr 2012)

cyberknight said:


> How old is the wheel? could just be in need of a trueing , my LBs charges £5 and have you checked the hub for play as the cones might just need adjusting.
> What condition are the brake pads in?


Both wheels are about 4 years old. The wheels are not the highest of quality and I am not an ace with bike mechanics. I might take it to my LBS next week and see if they could have a go at trueing it. But I suspect it is new wheel time.

The brake pads are brand new (well from christmas and done 1500 miles with them). They still have plenty of tread on them but one seems to be wearing down faster than the other where they are rubbing.
They might just need a bit of lube where that spring back into place though.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Apr 2012)

gaz said:


> Can you not loosen the rear brake a little until you get the chance to take it to a bike shop where a mechanic can true it again?
> 
> If you are locking your rear wheel under normal braking, then you are either braking far too hard or not shifting your weight appropriately.


It is not under normal braking but when going down hills and I have to stop for something (junction/car).


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Apr 2012)

tornadotony said:


> I have a Rolf Vector Comp


Price and condition please?


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Apr 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Gramham weigh aint too far and have wheels pretty cheap. Google the website


The rims are cheap but the whole wheels are upward of £50.


----------



## HovR (14 Apr 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The current one only has a little bit of play in it


 
Sounds like the cones have slackened off so less tension is on the bearings. Fairly easy to tighten with a pair of cone spanners (or just cheap thin spanners often in flatpack furniture). If you haven't had the hubs serviced periodically throughout their life then you may be in need of new bearings, or worse, new hubs.



Matthew_T said:


> but it is rubbing on the brake pads


 
The wheel is no longer true, or the brakes are badly adjusted.



Matthew_T said:


> and is quite unsecure when I go around corners.


 
Could be caused by the play in the bearings or you could be in need of new (high quality) tires.



Matthew_T said:


> It also keep locking up under heavy braking ... It is not under normal braking but when going down hills and I have to stop for something (junction/car)


 
Are you sure that you are not relying too heavily on the rear brake and not using the front brake enough? It's normally pretty easy to lock up a rear wheel on a road bike.

You may not need a new wheel. I'd advise either doing the work yourself, or give the work to an LBS who won't try and sell you a rear wheel for the extra profit.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Apr 2012)

HovR said:


> You may not need a new wheel. I'd advise either doing the work yourself, or give the work to an LBS who won't try and sell you a rear wheel for the extra profit.


I did go to the LBS a little while ago just for a bit of insight abou the wobble. I didnt take the wheel with me (bit silly of me), but he said the same as you.

I will find out next week how much it will be for them to check the wheel out.


----------



## tornadotony (19 Apr 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Price and condition please?


Hi Sorry only just seen post. Its very good condition. Can post a pic. £75 posted


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Apr 2012)

Have a wheel now.


----------

